# Follow-up article about Titers testing...



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ironically enough after asking here on the forum about vaccinations for Hannah and Jasper this week (and receiving excellent advice here)...This article came up on my facebook page today

It supports much of what has often been discussed here.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/titer-testing/?noredirect=1#noredirect


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Excellent article Laura! Thanks for posting. That helps clarify a lot of questions about vaccinations and titers. Great information there.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Great article, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was happy with it as well. Like I said in my other thread I will be taking Jasper in for his annual exam and an eye check so when I do we will be discussing his and Hannah's shots. None of our pups will be getting any more except for a rabies in 2 more years except Moose who will get a 3 yr rabies shot in December. Might have to get the titers test for Moose as he is just a little over a year old...just to be on the safe side. For Lacey's mom there is also a bit of info about exemptions for rabies in this article.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm amazed so many of you are successful in getting your dogs titered. Tried to do it for my 4 mo. old puppy, but she wouldn't keep still enough (the needle in in the neck.) they offered to sedate her to accomplish it, but if I'm titering to avoid more drugs in her body, why drug her to do the test? So I said no. Just want to warn you if you have frisky dogs/puppies, it might be impossible to titer. That, or my Cali is weird.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunnie said:


> I'm amazed so many of you are successful in getting your dogs titered. Tried to do it for my 4 mo. old puppy, but she wouldn't keep still enough (the needle in in the neck.) they offered to sedate her to accomplish it, but if I'm titering to avoid more drugs in her body, why drug her to do the test? So I said no. Just want to warn you if you have frisky dogs/puppies, it might be impossible to titer. That, or my Cali is weird.


I believe they need to go through the full puppy series first and then you titer to avoid the so called "booster" at about a year old. I haven't even been in for my titer check on 2 of mine yet, nor did I go for the " booster" . I'll get around to it next time I'm up visiting my fav vet (5 hours away). I'm really not worried


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, some here and Dr. Dodds' suggested it after the 2nd series of shots, particularly when they'd had a reaction to either of the first two, which she did. (she got demodex immediately after the 2nd round.)

Since she wasn't able to be titered, the vet I'd seen to do that gave her the bare minimum for the 3rd round-and only did parvo and distemper, and she was fine after that. I'm holding off the Rabies until her spaying at around 7 mo.)


----------

